# Water hardness and crypts



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Does water hardness affect the growth of crypts?

My entire planted tank career, I've been blessed with extremely soft water out of the tap, around 2 dGH and KH in Boston, and around 1 dGH and KH here in Portland. I've successfully grown (and killed as well) some of the most difficult plants in the hobby, Erios and Toninas and fine leafed Rotalas and such, but I have never, not once managed to grow a really nice looking crypt wendtii.

Whether high CO2, non-CO2, EI, PPS, aquasoil, eco complete or topsoil, my wendtiis always look sickly, and my petchiis and lucens often don't look to well either.

Is it that my water is just too soft? I add 1-2 dGH in the form of GH booster to little affect. Do I need to really crank up the Ca and Mg additions? Do I need a higher KH? Do crypts grow just fine in super soft water and I'm screwing up something else?

HOW DO I GROW A NICE LOOKING WENDTII?:mad2:


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey,
You do know its a slow growing plant....
But hey.. talk to it.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

My crypt whispering skills are pretty minimal...


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

My C. wendtii grows very well in hard, alkaline water - GH 10 - 13, KH 7 - 9, pH in the 8's. I have to prune it periodically. In fact, I had to take down one 29 gallon because the crypts took it over and crowded out the other plants.

I was never able to grow it until I began using a soil substrate.

I have a non-CO2, lower light environment.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Minsc,

I just sold at the GSAS "mini-auction" this month C. wendtii 'Red' and 'Tropica' (Bronze) that were 18 months old and a good 12" tall. The water here in Seattle is <1.0 dKH and <6.0 dGH. I have CO2 with a UGF, cannister, and HOB filter on the tank and my substrate is natural gravel. I have found that all my crypts respond well to plant tabs (they seem to be heavy root feeders) and I dose my both CSM+B and Iron.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

aquabillpers said:


> My C. wendtii grows very well in hard, alkaline water - GH 10 - 13, KH 7 - 9, pH in the 8's. I have to prune it periodically. In fact, I had to take down one 29 gallon because the crypts took it over and crowded out the other plants.
> 
> I was never able to grow it until I began using a soil substrate.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think I will have to replace my current soil substrate, as my plants don't seem to like it much. It sounds like it is still the way to go, I guess I just used really crummy soil. 
Good to hear you can grow them that well even in a low tech.



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Minsc,
> 
> I just sold at the GSAS "mini-auction" this month C. wendtii 'Red' and 'Tropica' (Bronze) that were 18 months old and a good 12" tall. The water here in Seattle is <1.0 dKH and <6.0 dGH. I have CO2 with a UGF, cannister, and HOB filter on the tank and my substrate is natural gravel. I have found that all my crypts respond well to plant tabs (they seem to be heavy root feeders) and I dose my both CSM+B and Iron.


That is great info, thanks! I guess I will leave my KH alone, and just focus on raising the GH and getting them proper nutrition to the roots.


----------

